# Die Simpsons: Springfield



## marvinj (13. April 2013)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich eröffnene diesen Thread, da momentan das iOS sowie Android Game Die Simpsons sehr populär wird.
Momentan läuft dort eine begrenzte Aktion, das sogennate "Schlangenknüppeln".
Um kostenlose Premiumitems zu bekommen muss man Schlagen "fangen". Die bekommt man zwar automatisch generiert, aber lediglich nur ein paar. 
Wenn man ein paar Freunde hat, kann man Schlangeneier untereinander austauschen und somit gemeinsam schneller zu Premiumitems kommen. 
Hört sich verlockend an, finde ich auch. Leider habe ich kaum einen, der das spielt und villeicht geht es mehreren so.
Wäre schön, wenn man sich gegenseitig helfen könnte.

Bei Intresse nen Kommi hinterlasse oder seinen Origin-Namen per PN schreiben 
Ich würde mich freuen! 

Update:
Momentan läuft die Freundschaftsaktion. Bei dieser bekommt man für Interaktionen mit Freunden Punkte, wofür man natürlich neue Gebäude etc. bekommt 

Update2:
Momentan läuft die Osterei-Aktion, ist quasi wie Schlangenknüppeln nur mit Hasen ;D

LG

marvinj


----------



## cryzen (13. April 2013)

habe das mehr oder weniger durch xD  alles gekauft  habe minus 34532355302 donuts oder so xD gemodded


----------



## cabtronic (13. April 2013)

Jaja das Spiel... sau schlimm wenn du schlafen willst und auf einmal neben dir "better them than me" geschrien wird. War ich froh als ich das gefunden hab wo man das ausstellt.
Brauch man unbedingt premium items?


----------



## MasterBade (13. April 2013)

War auch froh als ich wusste wie man es abschaltet. Gedöst auf der Couch und plötzlich rappelte Homer los. 
Ja schade das man für bestimmte Gebäude donuts benötigt. Sonst ganz spaßig


----------



## cryzen (13. April 2013)

cabtronic schrieb:


> Jaja das Spiel... sau schlimm wenn du schlafen willst und auf einmal neben dir "better them than me" geschrien wird. War ich froh als ich das gefunden hab wo man das ausstellt.
> Brauch man unbedingt premium items?


   nana um alles machen zu können alles zu erreichen musst du über 1 jahr spielen minimum


----------



## whaaaa (13. April 2013)

ein paar mehr nachbarn wären schon nice


----------



## cabtronic (13. April 2013)

MasterBade schrieb:


> War auch froh als ich wusste wie man es abschaltet. Gedöst auf der Couch und plötzlich rappelte Homer los.


Klick unten auf diese Säge, und dann öffnet sich ja dein "Schaffens-Fenster". Innerhalb von dem ist in der rechten oberen Ecke neben der Kamera ein i. Da klickste drauf und deaktivierst die push Nachrichten


----------



## ZeroX360 (13. April 2013)

Bräuchte auch noch ein paar Nachbarn oder so ähnlich wie man es auch nennen mag.
Origin Name wäre wie hier ZeroX360.

Bin mal gespannt und auf schöne Nachbarschaft.


----------



## cabtronic (14. April 2013)

Also Zero wenn ichs bei dir probiert krieg ich n Fehler...
mein origin Name ist wie hier, falls und hinzufügen will.


----------



## ZeroX360 (14. April 2013)

cabtronic schrieb:


> Also Zero wenn ichs bei dir probiert krieg ich n Fehler...
> mein origin Name ist wie hier, falls und hinzufügen will.


 
Seltsam bei mir hats geklappt Anfrage raus.


----------



## marvinj (14. April 2013)

hab ZeroX360 und cabtronic ne Frendschaftsanfrage geschickt, heiße allerdings IceBoosteR^^ 
 Ich packe euch, wenn ihr die Anfrage akzeptiert habt, dann Eier in dfie Stadt. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr das genauso tun würdet.


----------



## whaaaa (16. April 2013)

Schließe mich euch mal an  name ist DrxGmbH


----------



## Re4dt (28. April 2013)

Habe nun knapp 600Eeier jemand Interesse an einem Austausch? 
ID: Alpha-Ganfalf


----------



## cabtronic (28. April 2013)

Hab dich mal hinzugefügt, bin aber, nachdem ich meiner Schwester heute 170 Eier gesetzt hab erst wieder bei 15.


----------



## Volcom (28. April 2013)

Ich suche auch jemanden der immer gern eier tauscht. hab grad 300 aufer kasse die weg müssen 

Id:iltispiltis23


----------



## cabtronic (29. April 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Habe nun knapp 600Eeier jemand Interesse an einem Austausch?
> ID: Alpha-Ganfalf



Hast n schönes quadrat bekommen


----------



## Re4dt (30. April 2013)

cabtronic schrieb:


> Hast n schönes quadrat bekommen



Ah das war von dir? Danke 
Schade das es nie angezeigt wird von wem. 
Ahja Viel Spaß beim Knüppeln  
Ziemlich lästig diese Eier zu platzieren


----------



## cabtronic (30. April 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ah das war von dir? Danke
> Schade das es nie angezeigt wird von wem.
> Ahja Viel Spaß beim Knüppeln
> Ziemlich lästig diese Eier zu platzieren



Das ist wohl wahr. Hätte man auch einfacher gestalten können. Machen wir es so: Immer wenn du ein Quadrat siehst war ich das


----------



## 10203040 (10. Mai 2013)

Kann man sein Spiel zurücksetzen und neu anfangen? Find nix in den Einstellungen und neu installiert bringt auch nix.

Sonst machts Spaß .


----------



## cabtronic (11. Mai 2013)

Kannst n neuen origin account erstellen, dann solltes gehn


----------



## marvinj (12. Mai 2013)

Habe noch 500 Eier zum Tauschen, wobei ich ddas glaueb ich vom tippen her nicht schaffe 
Ich brauch nur noch 5k bis zum letzten 
300 bis willie, udn dan nis auch schluss, also wenn wer gerne 150 braucht udn tauscht, IceB00steR mein Name


----------



## _PeG_ (25. September 2013)

hi,

ich habe ein problem mit dem spiel (habe es mal für android gezockt) und wollte es nun endgültig und vollständig von meinem origin account löschen.. die frage ist nur:

WIE GEHT DAS??

ich finde keine einstellungsmöglichkeit..


----------



## cabtronic (25. September 2013)

Wozu denn?


----------



## _PeG_ (25. September 2013)

weil es mich nervt, dass andere mich finden, obwohl ich das game schon längst nicht mehr auf dem handy habe..


----------



## Hiazu (29. September 2013)

Du kannst das Spiel nicht von deinem Origin Account entfernen.
Entweder du fragst den EA Support oder du löscht den kompletten Origin Account


----------



## _PeG_ (30. September 2013)

Hiazu schrieb:


> Du kannst das Spiel nicht von deinem Origin Account entfernen.
> Entweder du fragst den EA Support oder du löscht den kompletten Origin Account


 
klasse..


----------



## cabtronic (30. September 2013)

Also lieber ab und an die Leute mit Springfield löschen


----------



## marvinj (1. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir startet das Spiel garnicht erst. Er meckert imemr, er hätte kein Internet der Vogel xD


----------



## Big0 (1. Oktober 2013)

Mich nervt das Spiel mitlerweile eigentlich nur noch...
Auf dem Xperia Tablet Z schließt sich das Spiel ungefährt 1-3x wenn ich alle Aufgaben verteile


----------



## marvinj (1. Oktober 2013)

Auf meinem S3 hat es das auch andauernd gemacht. Ich bin aber gutmütig gewesen und nun leigt es seit einige Zeit in der Ecke, wei les nciht tut, was es soll -___-
Was hat EA da nur wieder gemacht?!


----------



## cabtronic (1. Oktober 2013)

Ein spiel mit zu hohem suchtfaktor^^


----------



## marvinj (2. Oktober 2013)

xD auf jeden^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2013)

marvinj schrieb:


> Auf meinem S3 hat es das auch andauernd gemacht. Ich bin aber gutmütig gewesen und nun leigt es seit einige Zeit in der Ecke, wei les nciht tut, was es soll -___-
> Was hat EA da nur wieder gemacht?!


 
Es wäre schön, wenn es nicht reproduzierbar nach 20-40 Sekunden zum Gerätefreeze führen würde... Liegt scheinbar am SGS2...


----------



## cabtronic (2. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Razr maxx hat es irgendwann extreme Lags bekommen und eine halbe bis ganze Minute nicht reagiert. Seit ich Cm 10.1.x drauf habe bin ich davon zum Glück größtenteils verschont geblieben.


----------



## Hiazu (2. Oktober 2013)

auf meinem S3 ruckelt es zwar, ist aber spielbar und noch nie abgestürzt.
Mit dem Android Emulator aufm PC läufts perfekt flüssig, bei fast 100% Auslastung der CPU   (und der Ton ist kaputt, der hallt so komisch)

Auf meinem Acer A700 Tablet startet das Spiel nichmal, es kommen die Logos, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich lande wieder aufm HomeScreen. Damit haben aber mehrere Leute Probleme, es scheint das das Spiel nicht für 1080p Displays ausgelegt ist. Typische EA Schlamperei halt


----------



## cabtronic (2. Oktober 2013)

Auf meinem Galaxy Tab 7.0 plus n machte irgendwie auch keinen Spaß, es nervt, dass man nicht mal darauf ganz Springfield sehen kann, sondern den vordefinierten Bereich.


----------



## marvinj (7. Oktober 2013)

Neues Update is raus, Halloween und siehe da, ich kann wieder zocken


----------



## riedochs (11. Februar 2014)

Spielt hier noch jemand? Bräuchte ein paar Nachbarn. Bin unter riedochs1 zu finden.


----------



## PF81 (21. Februar 2014)

Kann man Nachbarn auch wieder entfernen? Liste ist voll, aber ne Menge die nicht mehr aktiv sind. Finde nichts um da mal aufzuräumen.


----------



## Shona (22. Februar 2014)

PF81 schrieb:


> Kann man Nachbarn auch wieder entfernen? Liste ist voll, aber ne Menge die nicht mehr aktiv sind. Finde nichts um da mal aufzuräumen.


 Ja einfach in Origin löschen anders geht es leider nicht


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

Wenn man denn weiter Rauszoomen könnte, wäre das Spiel deutlich interessanter.
Da es aber so grottig programmiert ist, würde das wahrscheinlich jeden noch so potenten SoC in die Knie zwingen.


----------



## marvinj (26. März 2014)

Capone2412 schrieb:


> Wenn man denn weiter Rauszoomen könnte, wäre das Spiel deutlich interessanter.
> Da es aber so grottig programmiert ist, würde das wahrscheinlich jeden noch so potenten SoC in die Knie zwingen.


 Haha, stimmt schon. Laggt bei mir auch langsam aufm Tablet, aufm S3 isses noch flüssig.
Da ich momentan wieder aktiv spiele, und mir noch ein paar Nachbarn fehlen, schreibt mir mal ne PN, damit wir uns hinzufügen können (bei Random-Anfragen drücke ich rigeros auf "Ablehen"^^ ).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. März 2014)

Würde ja gerne spielen, aber das Spiel stürtzt spätestens nach 30 Sekunden ab (Nexus 5).


----------



## milesdavis (26. März 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne spielen, aber das Spiel stürtzt spätestens nach 30 Sekunden ab (Nexus 5).



Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem HTC Sensation.
Updates gecheckt?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. März 2014)

Jo, habs auch schon mehrmals de/installiert etc. stürtzt aber sofort ab


----------



## marvinj (27. März 2014)

Komisch -_-
Keine Probleme auf S3 und Galaxy Tab 3


----------



## marvinj (3. April 2014)

Und ein Push, vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer 
Starpost mal Editiert


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

Push, Startpost aktualisiert, neue Osteriei-Aktion.
Noch aktive Spieler hier? (Freundesliste etwas leer)^^


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. September 2014)

Spielt noch jemand das Spiel?^^


----------



## marvinj (9. September 2014)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Spielt noch jemand das Spiel?^^


 Klar


----------



## -Chefkoch- (11. September 2014)

Dann adde ich dich mal 

Meine ID ist DarthChefkoch ^^


----------

